# sources (shop and tutorials) for tjet racing



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

I'd like to try to make some performance tjets, "fray class" you say. 

Here in France/Europe, it's something we does'nt know. I already have good results with basic tjet tweaking, but I'd like to create a high spec tjet racing class...But budget minded, since I'll have to build all the cars (at least 4) by myself. 

So I'm wondering if you know good weblinks about tjet tuning, and good shops (accepting worldwide shipping) for performance parts. 

For what I understand, the best part I should buy is brass independant front end. For rear side, perhaps I could recycle some afx/tyco parts ? Is there any cheap tips for frontend mod (I've got many afx, tomy turbo, tyco wheels and axles available). 

thanks !


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Check out the " Slotmonsters" Front Range Ho racing group site. There is a lot of good info there and these guys are avery good group who will help you along to acheive your goals. 
Good Luck
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Fry car tuning tutorial...*

Hi Demether,

Tom Bowman did a great tutorial on that topic:

http://www.bat-jet.com/webspot/fraycar.html

There´s a lot more info to be found in the depths of the www, but this one´s great IMHO and a good starting point anyway...

Greetings "from the neighborhood"

Claus


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks ! Usefull link, including plenty of shop web links. But still searching tutorials and tips 

By the way, seeing some fray class chassis, some of them (most of them) use a brass frontend. I assume the extra weight keep the car on track. 

But I also saw some nylon frontends : is there extra weight added somewhere ?


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

For reference, I believe I found my racing class : 

http://home.comcast.net/~medanic/GTJet/GT-Jet.htm

I've got plenty of lexan bodies, and that front brass pin fixation should add nice weight, giving me the possibility to use a standard afx or tyco front end insteaf of these nice but expensive brass frontend. 


I'll brainstorm a little to see how to figure it out. Any ideas or links welcome 

thanks !


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

https://sites.google.com/site/speedinchowto/home/tuning-the-pancake-part-1


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you !


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Somebody got a link to Tim Lepperts fine:thumbsup: tute....?

Right here in our own forum.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Excellent tutorial from smalltime...*

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=197364


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Really interesting also. WHat I noticed is that the invest can be quite important, especially for an homeracer like me, not involved in competition. 

I think I'll try to borrow some ideas here and there, and make my own poor man version of it. 

I already made a poor man version of the gjet, based on tyco 440x2, but stills "alpha version", I'm no 100% satisfied with the result (for example, I used lexan bodies, but I bet resin or plastic should be better for this kind of cars). 


Those silisponge expensive tires make me wondering also. Are they soooo better than classic slipon silicon tires ? What are the advantages of them ? Grip only or something else ? 


Finally, any tips about reusing afx/tyco part on a tjet to make things cheaper ? 


thanks


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Once upon a time a jillion years ago, I put an AFX front axle on a Tjet with some kind of little brass nuts slipped over the insides of the wheels. They didn't fit exactly right, so they were actually loose on the wheel, but they had the intended effect of weighing down the front end. i have since bought a few brass front ends to build race cars, and they are obviously better (and necessary if you want to be competitive in a class where everyone else has them), but if you are just slinging together a set of 4 low-budget cars to get the feel of that type of car, something like that should work fine to get you started...

--rick


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

That what I thought too. Seeing the GT-jet class (some kind of fray class under lexan bodies) I think that the front pinposts (brass) will act as a weighter also. 


I have to find some brass tube and washers, to make poor man weighter frontend. As you understood well, it's a budget minded project, since I own the cars, build them, and then share them on race nights with friends not involved in the hobby, "playing" (like darts, pool, arcade games) more than "racing" :thumbsup:


thank you for your answer.


----------

